# Fehlermeldungen unterdrücken



## Bluebird (5. Januar 2002)

Mit @ kann man ja einzelne Fehlermeldungen unterdrücken! Wie kann ich alle Fehlermeldungen unterdrücken, ohne das ich vor jeden befehl nen @ schreiben muss.


----------



## MIniMe_ (5. Januar 2002)

wenn es geht, dann entweder über die php.ini oder über die konfiguration des servers. letzteres glaub ich allerdings ist eher unwahrscheinlich...
ersteres frag mal die andern, mit php.ini kenn ich mich nicht aus...


----------



## Bluebird (5. Januar 2002)

es gibt da bestimmt so nen "on error resume next" für php das man an den anfang des scripts stellen kann


----------



## Visual EZ++ (5. Januar 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Bluebird (5. Januar 2002)

danke

hier gibts dann die ganze liste mit den error_reportings

http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.error-reporting.php


----------



## Visual EZ++ (6. Januar 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Bluebird (6. Januar 2002)

nen bisschen arbeit musst du mir ja auch noch lassen..........


----------

